# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Categorias

## Ritxi

No acabo de tener claro como se nos divide ahora en diferentes categorias o clases ( Member, junior member, senior member, circulo interno...)

¿Alguien podria aclararlo?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

También me di cuenta de ese cambio, la verdad es que tampoco se muy bien como está distribuido ahora el foro. He visto unos Miembro VIP, y yo del Círculo Interno. :S

Por cierto, ¿Alguien sabe algo de la área secreta?

----------


## oskiper

Estoy probando ese tema... en realidad puse nombres tentativos solamente y no afectan en nada al uso cotidiano ya que para los accesos al área secreta por ejemplo, ya no será más por cantidad de mensajes sino por decisión de los supermoderadores y mía en una base individual...

----------


## Ritxi

Oskiper nos podrás informar cuando se volverá a abrir el acceso para el  area secreta.

----------


## YaGo

Estamos en ello Ritxi  :Wink1:

----------


## oskiper

En estos días les tendremos novedades sobre ese tema, por el momento estamos tomando moderadores para empezar con las tareas de limpieza del área secreta porque la queremos optimizar bien.

----------


## Ritxi

Gracias YaGo y Oskiper, no me importa esperar algún mes más si al final queda un area secreta útil de verdad

----------

